# frag tank lighting



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

Setting up a 48x30x8 frag tank.
Looking at lighting. Don't want to break the bank.
Thinking 4 bulb t5 with maybe a reefbrite led strip. 

Want to put softies and sps in the tank. 
Thinking maybe a 36 inch light so I have low light areas.
Or maybe a 24 inch t5 4 bulb in the middle and a couple kessel A80, one on each end. 
Or would that look funny.

Any help appreciated. 
Mike


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For 8" you don't need to spend the $$$ on reflectors for focus and penetration for typical reef applications. Depending what you want to grow out and height of light suspension, hydroponic T5 grow fixtures will be fine but are prone to rust from salt spray.

An 8 light 48" is 23" wide can be had for $325 and 4 light is 10" wide for $225.

HTH


----------



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

wtac said:


> For 8" you don't need to spend the $$$ on reflectors for focus and penetration for typical reef applications. Depending what you want to grow out and height of light suspension, hydroponic T5 grow fixtures will be fine but are prone to rust from salt spray.
> 
> An 8 light 48" is 23" wide can be had for $325 and 4 light is 10" wide for $225.
> 
> HTH


Ya, i like those. 
kinda flipping back and forth to LED lighting now. I would save on power and bulbs. 
Looking at these.

https://www.aquariumbase.com/ocean-revive-t247-led-aquarium-reef-light/

Can get two for around 350 US.

Any comments on them appreciated.

Mike


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you wish for the frag system to at least pay for itself and then some and not have to worry about $h!t, T5HO.

LEDs, I've tried most of them at every price point...for client systems, lots of time and $ spent on equipment to dial in for best results but don't match the plug & play/set&forget of all T5-HO/MH/T5HO.

Very different goals from a display system that's a constant $ pit to something to NET a few bucks.


----------



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

wtac said:


> If you wish for the frag system to at least pay for itself and then some and not have to worry about $h!t, T5HO.
> 
> LEDs, I've tried most of them at every price point...for client systems, lots of time and $ spent on equipment to dial in for best results but don't match the plug & play/set&forget of all T5-HO/MH/T5HO.
> 
> Very different goals from a display system that's a constant $ pit to something to NET a few bucks.


Ya, I know. I always did well with the T5 set up. The practical part of me was looking at the bulb and hydro price. 
I agree T5HO is very effective.
Thanks


----------

